# Another Ebay story !!



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I won an auction for an Aurora G+ Ferrari 312pb in almost perfect shape. I paid $5.00 for shipping for the item. When it comes the postal tag clearly says $2.26. I open the box and it is a well used Porshe 510 mounted to a worn out AFX chassis that is missing parts. I of course email him and and filed a claim with paypal. 
He gets back to me and says , That he can ship my car to me , as soon as I send him back the one I got !! Now keep in mind that I have been in retail sales management for @15 years now and I have always maintained a high sales volume in addition to running my store. I'm thinking that he should send me the car I originally paid for so I would finally get it and include money for return postage for the stinker he actually sent me.
So now I am not only out the $26.50 I paid for the Ferrari , but the postage on the stinker he sent !! Maybe I'm wrong and I'm hoping some of you will enlighten me on this ,but since when is it the responsability of the buyer to correct the situation the seller created ? I mean the cars don't even look the same and that being said, everybody makes mistakes. But before I can get my item I have to help him with his problem because this car that I have supposedly belongs to someone else !! So I'm thinking that my car is probably in someone else's hands about now.
If I had of made that mistake I would have just sent the correct one out and would have waited for the return of the junker. When I shipped it back I actually took the body off the chassis and wrapped it up good then put it in a mini ziplock bag, same for the chassis. Interestingly I took a look at his other items that he has listed and guess what? If you guessed the Ferrari 312pb you are correct ! I should have checkked his feedback before buying, 1 negative in 6 months,3 in twelve months and a few neutrals. His name on there is gtaylorcar. Be careful and let me know what you think about this,am I being too harsh?


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*gtaylor*



ScottD961 said:


> I won an auction for an Aurora G+ Ferrari 312pb in almost perfect shape. I paid $5.00 for shipping for the item. When it comes the postal tag clearly says $2.26. I open the box and it is a well used Porshe 510 mounted to a worn out AFX chassis that is missing parts. I of course email him and and filed a claim with paypal.
> He gets back to me and says , That he can ship my car to me , as soon as I send him back the one I got !! Now keep in mind that I have been in retail sales management for @15 years now and I have always maintained a high sales volume in addition to running my store. I'm thinking that he should send me the car I originally paid for so I would finally get it and include money for return postage for the stinker he actually sent me.
> So now I am not only out the $26.50 I paid for the Ferrari , but the postage on the stinker he sent !! Maybe I'm wrong and I'm hoping some of you will enlighten me on this ,but since when is it the responsability of the buyer to correct the situation the seller created ? I mean the cars don't even look the same and that being said, everybody makes mistakes. But before I can get my item I have to help him with his problem because this car that I have supposedly belongs to someone else !! So I'm thinking that my car is probably in someone else's hands about now.
> If I had of made that mistake I would have just sent the correct one out and would have waited for the return of the junker. When I shipped it back I actually took the body off the chassis and wrapped it up good then put it in a mini ziplock bag, same for the chassis. Interestingly I took a look at his other items that he has listed and guess what? If you guessed the Ferrari 312pb you are correct ! I should have checkked his feedback before buying, 1 negative in 6 months,3 in twelve months and a few neutrals. His name on there is gtaylorcar. Be careful and let me know what you think about this,am I being too harsh?


no you are right on i to have delt with mr taylor. yes you need to watch out for this guy. i will never buy from him again


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info . I think we need to start posting threads on here about notorious ebay sellers and keep it updated. Oh and by the way the guys response to my complaint when I told him how it should be handled was " It was a mistake ,Get over it" !!
UNBELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

hojohn said:


> no you are right on i to have delt with mr taylor. yes you need to watch out for this guy. i will never buy from him again


Ho john did you at least get your purchase fixed?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

ScottD961,

I TOTALLY agree with your position and take and I'll tell you EXACTLY what its called - LACK OF CUSTOMER SERVICE AND CARE! This is one petpeev of mine and that is this topic of Customer Service and Care! That is totally null and void in ANY of the US businesses these days. Having the attitude that "its not my problem once the customer buys it and receives it or takes it home" is VERY concering and aggrevating. Don't get me wrong - I am well reasonable enough and fully understand that there are some no-good-customers that look to take advantage of company owners and sellers of goods. But when a mistake has been made and the customer is not acting like they want a full refund AND another product, why act like that to someone who may become a return customer?!? It's like they don't think of the implications. And as I said, its the good customers that get penalized and the no-good-customers that get what they want and live to see another day of doing what they do best - scamming. 

I had a situation on e-Bay once over a $5 (total with shipping included) R/C part from a company that MANY of bought from. I waited 2 weeks - over 14 days - for this part to show up BEFORE even contacting them. It was THEIR choice to only limit me to the shipping options of USPS Parcel Post with no tracking and no insurance. So when I contacted them they told me that I should give it another week - crazy as it sounds I complied and waited instead another TWO WEEKS! Still no part shows up! So I contacted them again and asked if they could just send me another one and if the first one shows up I'll gladly return it. They told me they had their process to go through and that they would tell me what and when, if at all, I'd get my part! I told them that I did not agree to that and to send me another part as soon as possible and to this time include tracking of the item! The reluctantly agreed telling me, basically, that I did not deserve this and that it was against their policy, etc. etc. So that part arrives and I give them HONEST feedback - I gave them neutral feedback due to the way I had to haggle just to get them to send out another part! They counter the feedback with neutral as well and then tell me they have blocked me from ever buying via e-Bay again (they have a website/store front)! I was ticked and contacted them about this to which they said I had no right leaving them neutral feedback to make their feedback rating go down and that they would not unblock me as they saw me as a risk to their e-Bay business! A RISK?!?! A $5 part and poor customer service and treating me like a freakin common criminal and I'M the RISK?!?! I just moved on and what was interesting was that about 2-3 weeks later the original part did show up at my house! It obviously got lost in the mail. Well, being a MAN of my WORD I sent the part back - never even opened it, but put it in a larger envelope and sent a letter back with it stating that I was obviously upholding what I said and providing a better service to them as they had a part that they could now NOT count as lost revenue! To this day they STILL never lifted the ban on bidding because of "my actions to hurt their e-Bay business." 

It's obvious the days of customer service and customer care are gone!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

stories like these are why I dont buy or sell on ebay any more unless I absolutely have to.Things are worse for sellers than buyers now adays.many buyers are taking advantage of the new feedback system through extorsion,or are just being crass avout it all to gether. Great example is I usually sell buy it now or best offer with the listing clearly stating that payment on best offers is due within 48 hours of an accepted offer.I had a gentleman(and I use that word just to be nice) submit a best offer on an item, I accepted it, sent him an invoice for payment on the item, and waited a week , no payment. So I sent him a reminder invoice , waited another week , still no payment.I chose not to file a nonpayment claim to get my listng fees re-imbursed, because if I did i would have to hold the item for another 7 days before I could re-list it.So I sent the buyer an email saying that the item would be re-listed for ale in 24 hours if he didnt pay for his purchase. So that's 3 emails hes been sent now, 2 invoices and a re-list notice.So I wait a day with no payment or response from him, so I relist the item. After the item has been re-listed for 3 days I get a payment notice in my in box, From the guy that hasnt paid for the item in 2 1/2 WEEKS!! So I stop the current listing ,and ship the item out via priority mail to the guy the same day he paid for it.all through paypal shipping so as we all know they sent him an email with the shipping notice and tracking info.4 days later I see my feedback rating has gone DOWN! I look at my feedback and there is a negative from this guy with a comment saying that I took 2 weeks to ship and i dont communicate well. ????????? Since the change in the feedback system my feedback has went from 100% positive to 96.7%. Because of instances like this one.Other instances include mainly scams.One guy bought an item and wanted to renegotiate price after buying,I offered up a full refund , he only wanted a partial refund and to keep the item.He left negative. Another wanted to return an item that had been used by him (and it was obvious because it came back to me dirty,and broken) he filed a paypal claim saying it was broken when he received it. paypal granted him a full refund on a 125.00 item so now i am out 250.00(125.00 for refund and a 125.00 item I cant sell) PLUS he left negative feedback. The stories could go on. ebay is no longer safe to buy OR sell on.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Unfortunately it is what it is though.*

You'll find many buyers/sellers that have experience with customer service and who'll do you right, you'll find many with no experience and just do the right things because it's what they know is right, and then there's _"All The Rest"_. _"The Rest"_ are just there to make some money/buy some stuff cheap and don't give a hoot. To them you're just a generic face in the crowd and they don't apply any forethought to your side of the equation, there is never any "plan" or "business model", and they likely don't care if you ever come back. If it don't work out with this one.... *NEXT!!! *.... They say what like 1 to 2 million people visit ebay every day?? and who even knows how many sellers jump in and out??... Hopefully most of your transactions are victories and getting screwed is only a minor annoyance. Me?... I got screwed once and never went back. Could I have gone on from there and done better? Definitely... but I didn't care to. All you can do with the way things are now is try and limit your exposure to bad deals as much as possible and expect the unexpected. Doesn't make it right or fair, but it is what it is. People are people... always a few bad apples in the barrel. I hope you find more good ones than bad. nd


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input so far , everybody. Here is an update, I told him yesterday that his var is on the way back to him and asked that he send mine out to me again. I mean after all I did pay for it.He still can't send it because he has to wait an see how much I paid for shipping. I wrote back and said you told me that you charge a flat fee of $5.00 even though it only cost you $2.26 to send . So just include $5.00 for the shipping of your car. If you guessed he can't do that , you are right.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is yet another update ! This is toooooooo FUNNY ! I know I am never going to see this car or get my money back. He sent me an email this morning stating that he won't send me the car now because paypal put a hold on my payment ! Yet If you look at my account you can see that the payment was sent back on the 6th. He " will not mail my car until paypal releases the hold and the money is in his account" I know one thing I don't have the money and I see no hold on the money either. I suppose I am out the return money as well ? LOL ! Yeah


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

You can't get hung up on what it actually cost (the postage). Think of it as Shipping AND Handling. There is a cost to wrap, print labels and box, not to mention gas and time to drive it to UPS or the Post. I like it when you see a great deal, but then notice the shipping is fifty bucks, that slays me. I understand $5.00 to $8.00 average, and I understand the bigger and or heaver the item, of course it will cost more to ship. I tend to stay away from auctions that are not upfront with shipping. I allways feet if they don't get what they are looking for, that is when $5 shipping turns to $19.95.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you given him negative feedback yet? If no,use
that as a threat.If yes,you will probably get no more
help from him.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mexkilbee I know what you mean about the postage but you know what? His label was a peice of writing paper he wrote on himself and the box has been around for a while too so I understand what you are saying but in this particular case it doesn't apply. Good point though. I am only saying if he really wanted to make it right thenhe should have sent my item to me without furter delay and included postage with it.


Tjettim I got ya on that one. I told him I would do it but that s when he told me He wouldn't send the car unless I cancelled the paypal disput ! ( like I would do that now ) So he got his feedback and on top of that I let ebay customer service know who got back to me right of way . They now have all of his wonderfull emails so they can get a good look at what is going on. I also contacted the post office and I am going to file a mail fraud complaint . In the future I hope Mr Taylor realiizes that if you want someone to help you out then a good thing to do is to not treat that person badly !! What do you think? 
At this point I will probably get nothing I have already written off the money but now I am going to do everything I can to make this guy think twice next time.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

ScottD hope it turns out well for you, I do appreciate the list of people/sellers to stay away from. I have only had +75- transactions on the Bay, only three times did there happen to be a snafu. I recieved the wrong car (and it would have been in my favor to keep it and say nothing) but the guy shipped me my car, included the postage that I paid, and an address where to send the car I had, the other two, well I think they didn't get the $$ they were looking for and were hoping i'd go away. After threating to get the e-police on them, the cars showed, and positive feedback was left (however in the comments, that is were I spoke out). Hard to believe we have to go through this to purchase a toy car, I have haggled less and gottin more in the 1:1 arena.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I had an issue with a seller who banned me from bidding because I gave them a nuetral feedback on count of the product came in a regular envelope and the window posts were broke. Also the wrong set up of the wheels for another one and missing a couple of tires. He e-mailed me and wanted me to take it back because he wanted to keep his perfect rating and yes my fault I didn't contact him first. Well I thought the matter trivial as I could fix those things,but then he gave me a negative feedback after I asked him what he could do to solve at least the broken posts and missing tires I got a tyraid of how proffessional he was and I could fix those things myself. So I said fine and will never deal with him again. So he got off lightly compared to what he did to me.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mexkilbee agreed After this is over I am sticking to hobby talk


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hartracerman people these days have no idea of what customer service is. They are used to going to Wal mart and asking for help and the response always is the same .....(long pause) "I Dunno"


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Just another reason to get off of that site as an account holder. Getting populated with a bunch of AHs trying to con anyone they can. The bad thing is, there are still plenty of those newbees out there just getting onboard that'll get burned. It was easier back in the early days.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Road runner you're right . I'm thinking of only buying from stores or on here. Although I have bought from a guy known as tubtrack on there and bobslots and they are highly recomended. I got my item from tubtrack in two days !


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I hope you can get your money back Scott, really.
Because there's a good chance you're gonna get screwed again.

Spend some money and take a dump in a ziplock bag and mail it to him.
Sometimes actions can get your point across better than words.










That's what I would do.
__________________


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

My latest buy, which hasn't arrived after two weeks, the seller tells me they wait 30 days before they do anything (refund or reship). The seller has a great rating. :freak: Guess they've had better luck on deliveries until I won one.  rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Superfist ! I do too. Sorry I didn't write back sooner but after I read your comment I just lost it. ! I am sitting here trying to stop laughing now . The visual of his face as he opens the box ............!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

RR it's funny you say that cause I am going threw that with another guy right now! he claims he had problems and bla bla . Which is possible so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. Then it was going out last thursday because he would be less busy at work. Then he said Friday ......and he would send shipping confirmation ........ Still waiting. I bought on July 31st ! I have sent him two emails asking about the item and the shipping confirmation he was going to send but no response.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

The one thing I'll say is I have not stopped buying on e-Bay. What I have done is become WAY more selective. The things I look for are:


How old is the account? If they just opened the account within the last 6 months to a year and have 50 feedbacks at 100%, I'll steer clear or maybe watch and take a chance. The reason being is that its too easy for e-Bay to terminate an account based on poor performance and feedback and then just create a brand new account.
How active has the seller been? I'll dig through their feedback and see if they have had a lot of activity or very sporadic. Reason being is that they may have a good feedback rating (98-99%) but have a prior history of having issues.
When was the last time they had a neutral or negative feedback and how many? If there is any negative or neutral feedback in their profile and it was within less than 12 months, I move on! This of course goes hand in hand with the above 2nd point, but the idea here is that they may have a pattern of this. Many sellers sell tons all at once and if they do the majority of the deals right, then the negative and neutral feedbacks are just a wash - it becomes a game of the law of averages. But if they sell very little, it becomes even more critical for them to ensure that every transaction ends in a positive feedback.
READ THE POSITIVE FEEDBACKS TOO! This is one that I caught AFTER a bad dealing with another seller! Back before the current system that is in place for e-Bay, many buyers, out of fear of getting negative feedback from the seller, would put positive input, but then write what problems they had with the seller. This was a way that they got what they said out, but yet the typical buyer NEVER reads the positives - they always look at the negative comments. So do some searching in the positives too.
Those kind of tips and tricks have helped significantly in my e-Bay experience. Will they ALWAYS prevent things from happening? NO! But it helps if you want to keep using the system.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I've gotten hosed a few times as well on the bay, I think we all have. I'm beginning to believe that buying from others directly really might be the way to go and steer clear of the bay. 

I bought a car from this guy Ed Kipen. I sent him the money last week or maybe a bit longer can't remember the exact day. So I send him an email last night asking him 'hey ed have you shipped my car yet?' So he replies back within, no kidding, about 3 minutes "yep and here's your tracking #.' Gee ... go figure a seller that actually follows through with what they say. This is NOT via the bay either. I ran into him through there but this is a non-bay purchase.

Did it cost me a bit more from Ed than on the bay? probably. Do I care? no. Why you ask? I don't have to worry now knowing there are people like Ed, Rob Budano and a few others that follow through with what they say. This is a thing called piece of mind. 

Example of a deal gone wrong:

I made a mistake about a year or so ago and made a mixup on the cars that I was selling just like what happened to ScottD except I was the seller. I got an email from one of the people... no problem, he sent the car back. The other person, I'm waiting, waiting, waiting...several emails have gone out.... Still no car. Thank god I had another copy of that car. In the end the buyer screwed the seller. I was out that car plus the shipping money and whatnot. I left the buyer a negative. What does that do against him now? Not much. Ebay has gotten to a point of sickening me. They protect the buyer so much that if you do have something you would like to sell you have to worry if you'll receive a negative. I'm just not cool with this anymore. I only sell on ebay maybe once a year now and I'm seriously considering not even doing that anymore. This is a REAL scary time for sellers on their site anymore. I believe I'm going to try selling to HT members or if I can find other sites that offer similar stuff to the bay. I was thinking about giving that mrconey.com a whirl and see how it goes. I bought something from him and he was straight up with me. Got the car within 2 days. No complaints.

I dunno these are just my thoughts.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Anybody that has bought stuff from tubtrack this is his web site
www.slotcarcentral.com great to deal with


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I buy from tubtrack all the time. His prices are a bit higher than most, but it's always great stuff and shipped quickly. He usually throws in a key chain or some other little slot related trinkets too. Top rate slot swag!


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I have never bought anything off Mr. Coney's site, but I know it's run by Joe Budnarchuk, and with people like William Overmyer, and I belive Dennis Lusche, who I met at a show, the site has quality sellers. People that actually know what they are talking about, and "they walk the talk". List your items there and it runs intil it sells. Like I said, I have not purchased anything off the site (Yet), but have delt with the sellers at shows, and through e-mail and would not hesitate to do so again, super nice guys. Quality Guys!


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Stay aware from this seller too.

l-gurl (not exact ebay id, but you get the drift.)

I bought and paid for a slotcar. A week goes by, nothing. Sent him an email and nothing. A few days later I was check other auctions that closed the same time as mine from this seller to see if others have left any feedback rating yet. Bingo! One of the other buyer has listed for sale the car that I won. So I email the seller, hey what's up with the auction, and included the auction links. No answer. Filed a claim with eBay and Paypal and sent the same email several times over. He finally answers saying he was on vacation, his daughters crashed his computer, every other lame excuse in the book. The Paypal claim must have gotten his attention. So, he finally agrees to refund my money 20 days later, like he was doing me a favor. So I leave a "Neutral" feedback for the transaction. I thought that was fair. He burns with a negative feedback saying that it was honest mistake, and that I burned him with a neutral feedback and that I was rude. 
It has been the only negative feedback in 9 years with eBay and it prevents me from getting a 100% rating.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've made purchases from both Mr. Coney's site and TubTrack/slotcarcentral. Always got exactly what I expected and always well packed in clean sturdy boxes.

Wish I could say the same for eBay.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*My Favs...*

I have had great ebay results with ajktoys4zmn, anitque-lady, auroratype, autoworldslots, budshocarsinc, cutzincool, dr.electron, franktheracer, giperjet, gordongirl83, hoguru, hotwheelsann, koofugu-2, mhalls, reaper3840, scaleauto, slotcardevice, toysnattic1, ukafx, and wierdjack. A couple of these sources are for Hotwheels and Winners Circle Pit Row but most have HO slots. :hat:

Russ the Hutt


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

to keep the list going, and this does not mean there have not been others, but this is a list of repeated transactions that work out great: giperjet, tycomon123, tubtrack, toyman43, strhobbyshop, rickt-120, gmead454, and bear696969. All has been great transaction after tranaction.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

What is Bear's favorite number?


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Yeah I think Bear likes the number 69. HMmmmmmmm i wonder why that is? Anyway I have dealt with him too and He is great to deal with.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotsrus67 is da bomb too.............


----------

